# Nassahegan 12/6/08- Probably my last ride of the season



## rueler (Dec 6, 2008)

Did a little different kinda loop today. Started from a friend's house over by the old Johnnycake airfield. In all we did about 4 road miles on the approach and exit. Rode the upper ridge of Johnnycake Mountain on the blue/yellow blaze trail. At the bottom of the downhill we took the twisties that parallel route 69 all the way to Scoville...we looped back on the swamp twisties and rode the same trail back the way we came. The trails were rolling really well. The frost/frozen ground helped make some of the usual muddy/soft spots more consistent and easier to let the bike run on.

Stats:

miles: 13.95
avg speed: 8.0 mph (inflated due to the road miles)
top speed: 27 mph (inflated due to road)


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 6, 2008)

Here we all are thinking of skiing and you are still getting miles in! How are the Johnycake trails? I would assume hilly. Hopefully we can venture up that way next year to ride some new stuff.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2008)

Way to get out there and get some miles in!


----------



## rueler (Dec 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Here we all are thinking of skiing and you are still getting miles in! How are the Johnycake trails? I would assume hilly. Hopefully we can venture up that way next year to ride some new stuff.




Where we got onto the J-cake section of trail we missed most of the really technical climbs and hike a bike sections. The J-cake trail(s) is mostly on a ridgeline...once you're up there!!! it's a lot of relatively flat to slightly rolling up and downs. The cherry on top is the big swooping downhill that takes you down to the twisties that run from the lumber yard to Scoville (parallel with route 69).

Next year, there will be A LOT of NEW STUFF for you guys to ride. Something new from the Scoville trailhead is in the works (there are rideable sections now, but potential logging has slowed progress). There's one new route on the jailhouse side of Stone that is rideable "right now". It's a technical downhill route loaded with small rock drops and rollers (all have bypasses). Way more user friendly than Tickler's! 

There's also another route that's being developed that will incorporate an old section of hidden dirt jumps at the bottom of the route (sorta near the old Widowmaker drop). The top of the route has some "goodies" too! 

Pm me in the spring when you want to check the "new routes" out.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 6, 2008)

rueler said:


> Pm me in the spring when you want to check the "new routes" out.



Your on!


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2008)

rueler said:


> Pm me in the spring when you want to check the "new routes" out.



Indeed. MTB is so off my radar right now, but I'm still excited to check out the new stuff at Nass in the spring. Now put the effin bike away rueler and ski with us!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Indeed. MTB is so off my radar right now, but I'm still excited to check out the new stuff at Nass in the spring. Now put the effin bike away rueler and ski with us!



x14


----------



## rueler (Dec 6, 2008)

The rule that I "usually" follow is once I board a lift I put the bike away. Since there was no race training today, I decided why not one more?? I went out with Crash Test from crankfire and a buddy I coach with. I really wanted to make some turns this coming Wednesday with you guys...Unfortunately, I heard that Sundown won't be spinning the lifts. Maybe the following week?? Hope that my hill isn't open that Wednesday. maybe this friday?? I'll post on the thread set for that.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2008)

rueler said:


> The rule that I "usually" follow is once I board a lift I put the bike away. Since there was no race training today, I decided why not one more?? I went out with Crash Test from crankfire and a buddy I coach with. I really wanted to make some turns this coming Wednesday with you guys...Unfortunately, I heard that Sundown won't be spinning the lifts. Maybe the following week?? Hope that my hill isn't open that Wednesday. maybe this friday?? I'll post on the thread set for that.



Head over *[thread="43193"]tonight[/thread]*! Gonna be a good crew. migs is heading over too.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 9, 2008)

rueler said:


> The rule that I "usually" follow is once I board a lift I put the bike away.



Stop slacking, get on a ski lift and put the bike away!


----------



## rueler (Dec 9, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Stop slacking, get on a ski lift and put the bike away!



I've been on a lift Johnny!!  We've been open for training the past two weekends.


----------

